# ماهو أفضل router spindle نركبه على راوتر لأعمال الخشب



## moqeem (10 نوفمبر 2011)

اخوتي الكرام 
كل عام وانتم بخير

دعونا نستفيد من خبراتكم وتجاربكم ( خصوصا من يمتلك ماكينة cnc للحفر على الخشب)
بخصوص اختيار سبندل مناسب ويتحمل العمل الشاق

هل ترشحون 
ماكيتا
او بوش
او بلاك انديكر

واي موديل منهم بالتفصيل 
وان امكم المزايا والعيوب عند تركيبه على مكنة cnc

ولكم احلى تحية


----------



## moqeem (12 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## اجراس الرحيل (12 نوفمبر 2011)

وانت بالف خير يا رب 
اخي من وجهة نظري اعمل نجار انا لو كان الامر يرجع لي لخترت نوع ريوبي Ryobi عندي جهاز ريوبي منذ 12 عام وهو عال العال مرة وحده فقط لفيت الموبيل جراء خطا مني وليس عيبا به 
النوع هذا سريع 
ولكن بلاك اند دكر نوعيه جيده جدا وبوش ومكيتا 
لكن عند الشراء انصحك انت تنظر من وجهة نظر اخر بغض النظر عن السرعه
اهم شي الي هو حجم القالب الي بقعد بداخلو الريشه لانو هناك انواع واحجام وانت اختار نوع حسب الريش المتوفره عندك او المتوفرة بكثرة بسوق 
وشي اخر 
الي هو اهم شي قطع التبديل الاصليه من الام وديربالك يكون الجاهز الي بدك تشتريه تجميع مصانع غير المصنع الام دائما اختاره اورجنال 
تحياتي لك


----------



## moqeem (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي اجراس الرحيل
بارك الله فيك ورزقك من واسع فضله
الحقيقة انت وضحت لي أمور لم اكن لأدركها 

وفقك الله


----------



## اجراس الرحيل (12 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم بارك الله فيك 
ورزقنا نحن واياك والمسلمين من واسع فضله 
نحن بلخدمة اخي


----------



## ابن الشط (2 يناير 2012)

الله ينور عليك معلومات هايله


----------



## hosamsoft (8 يناير 2012)

اخى الكريم افضل موتور هو الايطالى elite فيه كل المميزات التى تريدها بالاضافه الى المتانة والقوة
اتمنى ان اكون افدت بفضل الله


----------

